# vmware 16: Schrift in Menüs von Edge transparent



## oliver.tonn (11 März 2022)

Hallo,
ich kämpfe hier mit einem seltsamen Effekt. In allen VMs (soweit bisher getestet) haben die Menüs bei Edge eine transparente Schrift und man sieht nicht wirklich etwas. Auf dem "echten" Windows ist bei Edge noch alles in Ordnung.
Hat jemand, außer Browser wechseln, eine Idee, wie man das abstellt. Ich vermute als Ursache ein Edge-Update.


----------



## LucasMucas (13 März 2022)

Hi,
ich hatte mal (bzw. wahrscheinlich immer noch) ähnliche Probleme mit dem Google Chrome in meinen VMs. 

Was mir geholfen hat:
Entweder die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser selbst zu deaktivieren:


Oder in den Einstellungen der VM in VMware Workstation/Player die 3D-Beschleunigung global für die VM zu deaktivieren.
_Settings > Display_, Haken raus bei "Accelerate 3D Graphics".

Der Bug ist anscheinend schon länger offen:





						929764 -       chromium -      An open-source project to help move the web forward. -     Monorail
					






					bugs.chromium.org
				











						All chrome popups display with transparency bug in chrome in a VM
					

I spend a lot of time using virtual machines, and a lot of that time using Chrome.  All of the browser dialogs, such as those for extensions, but also things such as chrome prompting certain things...




					superuser.com


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 März 2022)

Für alle mit dem selben Problem. Der Tipp von @LucasMucas war goldrichtig und hat das Problem gelöst.


----------



## ducati (17 März 2022)

,....


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ,....


Ich bin nicht gut im Morsen. Was willst Du damit sagen?


----------



## ducati (17 März 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gut im Morsen. Was willst Du damit sagen?


Hatte irgend nen Quatsch geschrieben, weil ich nicht richtig gelesen hatte😖


----------

